# Is vaping the subculture of 2015?



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/15)

Network Lifestyle Partner: Is vaping the subculture of 2015? http://news360.com/article/285753414

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Dirge (1/4/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Network Lifestyle Partner: Is vaping the subculture of 2015? http://news360.com/article/285753414



Planet of the Vapes! 

Don't think I've been anywhere close to trendy the last few years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

